# Gas pedal sticking, Help



## metamorph (Dec 4, 2008)

My gas pedal is sticking so I have to press it down somewhat hard to give the engine gas, after a certain point it does not stick again until I lift my foot off the pedal. This usually results in over revving the engine. Any ideas on what this is. Liknage? How do I fix this?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

First disconnect the throttle cable from the throttle body and see if the cable moves freely. If the cable is OK, then the throttle plate is sticking when it's fully closed. There's a set-screw on the throttle body that can adjust the closed position of the throttle plate.


----------



## metamorph (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, rogoman.


----------

